# Barcelona...



## TheGoodNews (Dec 5, 2013)

Interesting passage:

"The Anarchists were still in virtual control of Catalonia and the revolution was still in full swing. To anyone who had been there since the beginning it probably seemed even in December or January that the revolutionary period was ending; but when one came straight from England the aspect of Barcelona was something startling and overwhelming. It was the first time that I had ever been in a town where the working class was in the saddle." George Orwell - Homage to Catalonia


----------



## TheGoodNews (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's an extended quote:

"There were no private motor cars, they had all been commandeered, and all the trams and taxis and much of the other transport were painted red and black. The revolutionary posters were everywhere, flaming from the walls in clean reds and blues that made the few remaining advertisements look like daubs of mud. Down the Ramblas, the wide central artery of the town where crowds of people streamed constantly to and fro, the loud-speakers were bellowing revolutionary songs all day and far into the night. And it was the aspect of the crowds that was the queerest thing of all. In outward appearance it was a town in which the wealthy classes had practically ceased to exist. Except for a small number of women and foreigners there were no 'well-dressed' people at all. Practically everyone wore rough working-class clothes or some variant of the militia uniform. All this was queer and moving. There was much in it that I did not understand, in some ways I did not even like it, but I recognized immediately as a state of affairs worth fighting for." George Orwell - Homage to Catalonia page 5


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Pitures?


----------



## TheGoodNews (Dec 5, 2013)

Pictures? How about a video?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUig0lFHDDw"]

"Yet so far as one could judge the people were contented and hopeful. There was no unemployment, and the price of living was still extremely low; you saw very few conspicuously destitute people and no beggars except the gypsies. Above all there was a belief in the revolution and the future, a feeling of having suddenly emerged into an era of equality and freedom. Human beings were trying to behave as human beings and not as cogs in the capitalist machine." George Orwell - Homage to Catalonia


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Can I post some picstures then taken with my photo? 
Btw video link isn't good.


----------



## TheGoodNews (Dec 5, 2013)

It might work now.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

How about some paella and sangria to go along with some pictures too..:cheers:


----------



## TheGoodNews (Dec 5, 2013)

Would you settle for some gazpacho?


----------



## TheGoodNews (Dec 5, 2013)

Another great passage about Barcelona during the 1930's:

"Yet so far as one could judge the people were contented and hopeful. There was no unemployment, and the price of living was still extremely low; you saw very few conspicuously destitute people, and no beggars except the gypsies. Above all, there was a belief in the revolution and the future, a feeling of having suddenly emerged into an era of equality and freedom. Human beings were trying to behave as human beings and not as cogs in the capitalist machine. In the barbers' shops were Anarchist notices (the barbers were mostly Anarchists) solemnly explaining that barbers were no longer slaves. In the streets were coloured posters appealing to prostitutes to stop being prostitutes." George Orwell - Homage to Catalonia


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Pictures taken with my photo (you know, in Croatia is popular to travel, but it's not cheap so we give our cameras to a traveler, and if traveler take good shoots for you, you give him the money  Last year my camera was all around the world (but not and I  )  :cheers: ):
I will post just less seen perspectives:



















It was Christmas time:




























Hope you like it! :cheers:
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

That was tasty, I can never get enough of that delectable sight..:yes::uh:kay:


----------



## TheGoodNews (Dec 5, 2013)

Got more???


----------



## TheGoodNews (Dec 5, 2013)

Interesting article on the small town of Marinaleda, Spain. Anyone have any photos?

http://www.latimes.com/world/europe/...#axzz2x5wTBsXz


----------

